# need help 94 f250 wont start



## asphalter1 (Nov 11, 2002)

1994 f250 5.8 when key is in on position check engine light and other warning lights dont come on,also no radio or wipers,cant hear fuel pumps kick in , truck will crank but will not start.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The two things that are the most common cause for this...

Rotted fusible link at/near the starter solenoid (on fender)....

Or a bad ignition switch (very common)

Neither is too hard to repair...


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

Follow the positive battery cable and see if it leads to a main buss bar with two big amp fuses. Not sure what year they started with that set up. It might be 97-up, but it's worth a look.


----------



## asphalter1 (Nov 11, 2002)

tried both still nothing! also noticed odometer is blank... Thanks anyway I'll keep trying


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Check the main harness bulkhead connector on the driver side of the firewall. This is where the main harness goes through the firewall. Disconnect the harness from the bulkhead and check the pins for corrosion... a pretty common problem also on these trucks.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Does it have a fuel shut-off switch in case of an accident? It could have tripped...


----------



## asphalter1 (Nov 11, 2002)

yes ,it does but its fine ...Thanks


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Did you figure it out?


----------



## asphalter1 (Nov 11, 2002)

no not yet its driving us crazy..about to send it out


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would start with the ignition switch & wires feeding / exiting it. If it's like my truck, the actual switch is down the column aways. It's operated with rods from the ignition key assembly to the actual switch. It sounds like your not getting power to the run and start circuits. Since both do not work it has to be something with the main power. The start circuit just powers what you need to start. That's why your heater fan etc shuts off when you turn the key. The run circuit then powers everything when you let go of the key.The start and run circuits all work off a big gage same color wire for each function. Like big red for run and big yellow for start if I remember right.


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

sounds like a fuse to me...


----------



## niv (Dec 3, 2007)

If the fuses are all ok then closely check all grounds.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Check the grounds

If that dont help, Buy a chevy


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

compression, spark, fuel... Those are the three things a gas engine needs to run.... Check all three one at a time... 

I would start by checking your fuel rail.. there should be a value that looks like the valve stem on you wheels... if you have good pressure there then move on... 
(cycle key to run fuel pump to build pressure)

pull one of you spark plug wires and check for spark...

I'm going to guess that its one of these two things...


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Battery or broken wire by the solenoid on the fender. 

Toyman


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

One of the clues is no power to systems inside the truck or fuel pump. No power to the run and start circuits.


----------

